# Plight of the Bumble Bee and other photographs of interest - macro and more :)



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope this works  I normally shoot portraits and weddings, but when on my own, I enjoy macro photography of pretty much any subject. I particularly like this shot as the bee appears to be so happy. LOL I wasn't so happy when he was flying straight at my camera... Fortunately, he found this flower instead


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

And one of my more typical photographs shooting portraits...


----------



## Warren Williams (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice macro work but your portrait is outstanding. Let's see more.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Ima Goner 2012 said:


> Nice macro work but your portrait is outstanding. Let's see more.


Thank you  Will add some more now


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a small sampling of some of my portrait work  (constructive criticism is always welcomed )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kitty cat!


----------

